# Russian Judo



## RMACKD (Oct 3, 2004)

Igor Yakimov has just released a tape on Russian judo http://www.rus-sambo.com/judo.html The players from the Former Soviet countries broke into the judo world with there unique grips and breathtaking pickup throws as well as there extremely advanced groundwork. These techniques took advantage of the judo world which had been ignoring pickups and groundfighting. I would suggest people to buy these tapes about the techniques the Russians used to revolutionize the grappling world. This page shows a free lesson from the tape!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 3, 2004)

I would also like to suggest the Judo Masterclass Techniques book entitled: *RUSSIAN JUDO *(1999) by Alexander Iatskevich, to complement the videotape.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't find a price on this really cool looking *RUSSIAN JUDO *video tape.


----------

